# PO1 Joshua Harris - Afghanistan



## AWP (Sep 1, 2008)

Blue Skies.

http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=12173



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a sailor who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> 
> Petty Officer 1st Class Joshua Harris, 36,of Lexington, N.C., died Aug. 30 from injuries sustained while conducting combat operations in Afghanistan.  Harris was temporarily forward deployed from his assignment at Naval Special Warfare Development Group, Dam Neck, Va.
> 
> For further information related to this release, contact Naval Special Warfare Command Public Affairs at 619-522-2824.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 1, 2008)

RIP Petty Officer - calm seas.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Sep 1, 2008)

May flights of angels sing thee to thy slumber...


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 1, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 1, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Sailor...


----------



## ROS (Sep 1, 2008)

Godspeed.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 1, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 2, 2008)

RIP PO1......and thank you for your service and the ultimate sacrifice for us to remain free....


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 2, 2008)

Rest easy.

Thank you for your service and your ultimate sacrifice to this great nation.


----------



## pardus (Sep 2, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## MsKitty (Sep 2, 2008)

RIP Warrior.....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 2, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## 0699 (Sep 2, 2008)

RIP PO.

Another news site stated he died during a river crossing.  I was just talking with one of our swim instructors the other day about the number of people killed in Iraq & Afghanistan by drowning.  Suprisingly high for countries that are so dry.


----------



## tova (Sep 2, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 2, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## Wicked1 (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.wavy.com/global/story.asp?s=8933436&ClientType=Printable



> A U.S. Navy SEAL was killed in Afghanistan on Saturday during combat operations in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.
> 
> Special Warfare Operator First Class (SEAL) Joshua Thomas Harris, 36, a highly decorated combat veteran, drowned after being swept away by turbulent waters while conducting a river crossing during combat operations in Afghanistan. SO1 Harris was temporarily forward deployed to Afghanistan from his assignment at Naval Special Warfare Development Group in Virginia Beach, VA.
> 
> ...



RIP Sailor, and God Bless your loved ones.


----------



## elle (Sep 2, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


Prayers of comfort and support to his family.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 2, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas, SEAL.  Thank you for your sacrifice.  Your war is over.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 2, 2008)

RIP SO1 Harris 

Prayers out to your family and all those in harms way

LL


----------



## Scotth (Sep 2, 2008)

Rest Well Warrior


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Rest in Peace PO1 Harris


----------



## 275ANGER! (Sep 2, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Centermass (Sep 3, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers to Petty Officer Harris, his family, team mates and friends.

Rest easy Warrior.

~S~


----------



## Swill (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn.     RIP SEAL.


----------



## car (Sep 5, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior


----------



## AlphaOneSix (Sep 11, 2008)

I was in the first aircraft on the scene to help in the search for Josh.  We spent almost 3 hours going up and down that part of the river looking for him, with no luck.  All we had were NVG's, though.  We were replaced on station by some better-equipped aircraft, but they likewise had no luck in finding him.  It tears me up to know that we must have flown over him about 10 times during the night, and we never saw him.  We eventually had to stand down because of weather and our aircraft's lack of capability.  The part of the river where he was lost is an extremely rough section, as soon as I heard that he fell in, I hoped for the best, but feared the worst.

RIP.


----------

